# My old large pony!!!



## OliviaM14 (Mar 7, 2009)

This is a fairly old video of upperville 2006. 2nd out of 16 ponies. This is my old large pony hunter who is now retired and teaching little kids how to ride :] 






 
I miss showing her :[


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Awe! shes flawless!!!!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Cute pony!


----------



## JumpingJellyBean (May 22, 2009)

Very cute pony! She looks very sweet.


----------



## OliviaM14 (Mar 7, 2009)

yea she is awesome! as you can notice in the vid, she went around best with a rly loose reign haha....she could jump anything weve jumped her 3'6-3'9 before at home and she really enjoyed doing it!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Gorgeous horse, great jumper. You look great as well =]


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

It certainly looked like business as usual for her! :lol: She knows her job and does it well.


----------



## OliviaM14 (Mar 7, 2009)

yeah she does thanks! and the little kids love her :]


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That is so cool. Ya'll did wonderful and she is a phenomenal little horse. It is good that she still has a job and the kids that ride her can be taught from the beginning how a good horse is supposed to ride. She will make them much better future horsemen and women.  I love her coloring too.


----------



## ILoveGeorgieMyPony (Apr 19, 2009)

What a beauiful horse.It would be a shame if she was retired. So it is good that she is teaching young kids to ride.You look like a great rider and you have a beautiful horse


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

aww she is gorgeous your riding is great as well. congrats on the placings with her!


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

OliviaM, you and your pony look REALLY familiar. Do you ride with Farra in Lewisburg? Also, is Seiko your horse????


----------

